# Tiffany's sterling silver ring turned my finger green?



## faded264

So, my boyfriend gave me this ring today: http://www.tiffany.com/shopping/Ite...-c+288158-r+101287466+0-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+-k+

I just got home and took it off.  I've had the ring on for a total of 5 hours, and it's turned my finger green.  It definitely came from Tiffany's.  He ordered it off the website, and it came in the blue box.

Has anyone had a similar experience? Could it be a faulty ring?  It makes me sad, as I really love this ring.  Should I take it back and ask for another ring?  I've worn other sterling silver rings, and have never had this problem.


----------



## missD

I went to my jeweler once (to cut links in a Tiffany charm bracelet I had) and he said my Tiffany bracelet had some sort of alloy in it that is also used in white gold. This was a decade ago, but maybe Tiffany's sterling formula is different?


----------



## Lola

Sometimes sterling turns my hands green if there is alot of rubbing onto the skin.  I don't think that is an indication that your items are not authentic.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

The green that is forming on your skin is most likely caused by a ring that contains copper; when it comes in contact with your skin, a chemical reaction occurs that causes the green color. This reaction happens more commonly with sterling silver than with gold, but the lower the karats in your gold ring, the greater the likelihood that it has copper in it.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Sterling Silver(taken from online article)

Sterling silver is 7.5 percent copper, but the most common stains from sterling silver jewelry are black, and occur when the metal tarnishes (darkens due to a reaction with gases in the air). Some sterling pieces are coated with products that help keep them from tarnishing, but the coatings will wear off in time. 

You can coat the inside of the ring with clear nailpolish. My SIL had to do that with a ring that she adored.


----------



## Candice0985

it's definitely not because it's faulty, it could be your body's reaction to the silver. I cannot wear silver for longer then a few hours because my body's acidity levels react with the silver and stain my skin green.


----------



## misshcouture

I've had my couple ring from Tiffanys for the past 3 years worn at all times and nothings happened like that. I'd take it back and ask them. That's so odd.. Gluck!


----------



## Shigeru

Has this happened to you with any other sterling silver, or base metal (costume jewelry) rings?

Has the ring come into contact with sweat or any chemicals (like cleaning sprays)?  Did you wash your hands or shower wearing it?  Remember that silver is nowhere near as durable as gold alloys when exposed to elements (I've seen some horrible oxidation and pitting on sterling silver jewelry that's never been taken off).

Options:

1. Clean the inside of the ring thoroughly (and not just with a cloth, and NOT with soap, toothpaste or anything that would leave buildup).  Sometimes that helps.

2. Clear nail polish is what I would usually recommend to someone with a reaction but who still wants to wear their jewelry.  However, it will wear off, especially if you wear the ring constantly and/or sweat.

3. Take it back and see what the people at Tiffany have to say about it.  Maybe try switch it out with another if you think that for some reason you got "a dud".


----------



## ooh la la2

I had this happen to me once with a sterling silver ring; I heard it can be from the silver polish that may be on the brand new ring.  I'd maybe take it to tiffany's and ask them to steam it for you?  that could fix the problem!

The sterling silver ring I had stopped turning my finger green after cleaning it! ...now i'm wondering where that ring is now that i'm thinking of it!  haha good luck!


----------



## nutmeg11587

this happens to me when rings are slightly tarnished. After I cleaned it i had no more problems. There is a liquid silver cleaner sold at walmart that is amazing! no rubbing needed and it only takes a few seconds!...but they still should have cleaned it better before they sent it to you!


----------



## babypuss

this happened to me with the exact same ring! i have a couple of rings from tiffany and this is the only one that has ever given me any problems. after cleaning it with the tiffany silver cleaner a few times the problem stopped completely. now i wear this ring all the time without a problem


----------



## MCF

I've never heard of that happening with Tiffany's. It's a beautiful ring though. Did you have lotion on? I've heard that sometimes lotion can trigger some kind of reaction with the metal and do that.


----------



## ashleyroe

the first time i worn my 1837 ring it did that. it's a coating on the outside which rubs off. it won't do it after a few wears.


----------



## pallasathene17

I had this happen as well. I hadn't worn any silver rings in a long time, and my finger turned black while wearing the ring for the first week or so. Finally it went away...not really sure why!


----------



## wild child

My ring also left a green mark on my finger the first few times I wore it but after a few days it stopped turning my finger green. It's been about a year now and I wear my ring every day with no problems.


----------



## LocksAndKeys

I just bought the same ring today (Tiffany Script Notes narrow band ring in Sterling Silver) and wore it for an hour and it turned my finger black! I have never had this reaction to any of Tiffany's Sterling Silver and I have worn 7+ different Sterling Silver rings from Tiffany. I find this very very strange. I guess I have to return it  Does anyone know why this is happening with only this specific ring?


----------



## Sssy

wild child said:


> My ring also left a green mark on my finger the first few times I wore it but after a few days it stopped turning my finger green. It's been about a year now and I wear my ring every day with no problems.



Exactly the same had happened to me. But only with new silver ring which I got when I was pregnant...  Maybe my hormones had something to do with it.


----------



## usmcwifey

I worked with jewelers back in college... Most people who had the silver turn their skin green was because of their ph balance being too acidic... One of my coworkers for example drank so much pineapple juice one week and during that week all the jewelry she wore turned her skin green... So that's one thing to consider ...


----------

